# Audi TT gaitor & knob in Polo 6n2



## brosh (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi guys,
I came across this amazing 6n2 and fell in love with the whole Audi TT knob & gaitor concept.

The only I don't understand is where or how am I suppose to get this "adapter" plate (yellow arrow):











This is a tough one, I would really appreciate the help, thanks.


----------

